# Do you wear primer under your mineral foundation



## sarahk (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you wear primer under your mineral foundation and if so why?

What does your primer offer to your foundation that you are not getting from your mineral foundation on it's own?

What primer do you use?

Have you used others and which ones?

What were your experiences with those?


----------



## simisimi100 (Apr 30, 2009)

usually I'm not wearing any primer, but sometimes my skin need it and I've use only in powder primer..its the best for me.


----------



## paintednightsky (Apr 30, 2009)

I use primer because regardless of claims of MMU to be waterproof,long lasting, etc. it isn't!!! In the summer especially, it has a tendency to just melt off about as bad as liquid makeup. Plus it lasts on your face less than liquid makeup and requires more touch ups without a primer. Of course you need a real good MMU (thank you EGM!) to pair with a primer, otherwise it is rather pointless. I didn't realize how long lasting MMU could actually be till I tried EGM after trying many other brands.

I use both powder and liquid primer. I have Aromaleigh's Porcelaine (one of my fav powder primers), Fyrinnae's Rice Primer, and I've tried a couple of other powder primers but those I believe work the best. I remember trying Everyday Minerals, Lauress, Buff'd, etc. but these two brands stick out the most. For liquid primer, I've been using Revlon's Beyond Natural because it came free with their foundation. Probably after, I want to try the Monistat that people have been raving about since it is cheap.


----------



## saitoyf (May 1, 2009)

I wear AWG oil control primer under my foundation,it's control my oil well &amp; can last. SN perfecting powder works well on me too


----------



## kittibear (May 1, 2009)

i wear tinted sunblock as a primer under my mineral foundation (from everyday minerals) because i find my skin quite dry if i don't moisturise it properly.


----------



## magosienne (May 1, 2009)

I use a green primer by Makeup Forever. It helps hiding my red cheeks as well as red acne scars, and it also helps making my pores appear smaller than they are, especially on my nose. It also gives a longer lasting powder to my foudnation.

I also own Fyrinnae's powder primer, which is great on the oil control part, but it didn't provide a smooth enough canvas to apply my foundation on.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 1, 2009)

I don't really use a primer... My moisturizer claims to be a makeup primer too and so far, no worries...


----------



## Leylani (May 1, 2009)

No, i have tried to use different primers under my MMU. But they all stopped the MMU to meld into my skin. MMU is supposed to be applied on bare skin. Whith only moisturizer under it.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (May 1, 2009)

I usually only wear primer under it if my skin is dry.


----------



## `twinkles (May 2, 2009)

Do you wear primer under your mineral foundation and if so why?

Most of the time, I do wear primer under my mineral foundation because it claims to do something which the foundation cannot.

What does your primer offer to your foundation that you are not getting from your mineral foundation on it's own?

It contains an ingredient which could help to improve my acne condition and have oil control function.

What primer do you use?

Signature Minerals Kaolin Clay

Have you used others and which ones?

No


----------



## fleur1 (May 4, 2009)

I never believed in primer until I tried it!! Now I can't bare to not have it. I have big pores and it helps smooth that out. It makes my makeup last longer too. Mine applies basically invisibly.


----------



## LawLady (May 4, 2009)

I tried the Monistat and love it!!


----------



## sarahk (May 4, 2009)

Is EGM the same as egminerals if not what is EGM? I have been using samples of Cover Me foundation from egminerals and I can't believe that this is mineral foundation. I was asking about primers because no mineral foundations that I had sampled up until Cover Me held up but I am amazed at how long lasting this foundation is and how natural it looks on my skin. Everyone has been complementing me on how beautiful my complexion is all 3 days that I've worn it.

I ordered primers both powder and gel but haven't needed them so far with the Cover Me. I have other samples coming from several other companies and can't wait to compare the foundtions now with and without primer.


----------



## Ju000 (May 5, 2009)

*Do you wear primer under your mineral foundation and if so why? *

Yes, because my mineral foundation stay all day and night with it and my foundation is more easily to put and buff.

*What does your primer offer to your foundation that you are not getting from your mineral foundation on it's own? *

Lasting and more easily to put and buff





*What primer do you use?*

The dry skin primer by Fyrinnae. This is my HG for my really combinaison skin (very oily T-Zone, very dry cheeks) and very sensitive (thanks my Lupus).

*Have you used others and which ones? *

Yes, but I don't support them. I have a reaction with perfume, silicone, "conservateurs", ... because of my LED I think.

*What were your experiences with those?*

Bad bad bad. Except with the Fyrinnae's one, I used it for 1 years (the same jar and it's still almost full!) now and my skin is so much better !


----------



## feu_du_ciel (May 8, 2009)

primer is a must-have for me cause it creates a smooth base for foundation

if you wear traditional makeup, it's even more important to prime because it creates a barrier which prevents all makeup (with chemicals) to absorb into skin

i use Monistat chaffing-relief gel and its good to make skin smoother but if applying it over some moisturizer or sunblock it may get some flakey

i heard some rave about Avon's new primer, has anyone tried that?


----------



## kikaypixels (May 8, 2009)

Nope I dont, primers tend to clog my pores. Even mineral based ones


----------



## cinnamngrl (May 9, 2009)

Originally Posted by *LawLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried the Monistat and love it!! Huh?
I have only user primer when I am getting ready for a party or event.


----------



## GINALINDA35 (May 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *saitoyf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear AWG oil control primer under my foundation,it's control my oil well &amp; can last. SN perfecting powder works well on me too



Can you tell me what's AWG oil control primer ? I have oily skin and this looks like it can help.


----------



## saitoyf (May 10, 2009)

I usually wear this oil control primer before foundation.It's does control my oilness,but what's works for me doesn't means it will works for others.Do give their samples a try &amp; it's cost 15 pkts of sample $12.Their sample very generous &amp; u can test it for fews days.

Originally Posted by *GINALINDA35* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can you tell me what's AWG oil control primer ? I have oily skin and this looks like it can help.


----------



## seedchan (May 10, 2009)

I just use moisturizer as my skin looks really dry with mmu without it.


----------



## GINALINDA35 (May 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *saitoyf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I usually wear this oil control primer before foundation.It's does control my oilness,but what's works for me doesn't means it will works for others.Do give their samples a try &amp; it's cost 15 pkts of sample $12.Their sample very generous &amp; u can test it for fews days. I have very oily skin and live in florida so is pretty hot and my makeup melt and don't want to give up on mineral makeup I will give a try to anything. Can you give me the brand name and where I can buy it?

Thanks


----------



## saitoyf (May 11, 2009)

This is their web for all their minerals adorned with Grace Minerals

They have blog special, if u follow their blog u can get good offer http://definingtruebeauty.blogspot.com/.Hope it's help u! Take care &amp; enjoy.....






Originally Posted by *GINALINDA35* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have very oily skin and live in florida so is pretty hot and my makeup melt and don't want to give up on mineral makeup I will give a try to anything. Can you give me the brand name and where I can buy it?
Thanks


----------



## sarahk (May 12, 2009)

I have now 3 mineral primers for oily skin.

One is the oily skin primer by Earthen glow minerals which I must say works quite well! This is combination with the Cover Me foundation is heavenly.

One is primp and preen by Meow and it is satisfactory but lightweight in performance.

The third is Laura Mercier. It was pricey but came recommended from a collegue. Suprisingly it's performance is substandard to the above mentioned.


----------

